# Successful Extended Archery Hunt



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I passed up dozens of little raghorns, and finally lucked out with this beauty 7x7.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't believe that came from the extended areas. Your going to have to take me to the exact area he was harvested for me to believe you.  J/K Congrats on a nice bull.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a awesome bull. in joy those steaks.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good Job...!!! Really nice Bull!!


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice bull!!!!!!!!!!! Was this Wasatch or Sanpete extended?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Great bull. 8)


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Very Nice Bull...lets hear the story. Allot of determination and luck to take a bull on the extended!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Very nice bull!!!!!!!!!!! Was this Wasatch or Sanpete extended?


I could be wrong but it doesn't look like a Wasatch extended bull to me.

very nice bull though!


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice bull. I'd like to hear the story as well.


----------



## bowstalker (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Definitely wasatch....look at the photo background. :roll:


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There aren't any elk on the Wasatch front..............is there????


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a dandy! congrats


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I took this bull on the Sanpete extended area. He was held up in a big stand of scrub oak with 9 other bulls, mostly 5x5s, one 6x6, and a couple 4s and spikes. I had plenty of chances at taking other bulls in the group, but he was the one I wanted. There were a few close calls where I thought I was busted, but he finally stepped out just before dark and gave me a shot at 18 yards. When I drew back, one of the other bulls spotted me and I took the shot just as they all bolted. He made it 70 yards before he piled.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice work. Thanks for the report. I understand the Sanpete is a tough hunt unless you get access to the private property.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

The Coach said:


> Nice work. Thanks for the report. I understand the Sanpete is a tough hunt unless you get access to the private property.


It's a tough hunt even on private property...between crunchy snow, the masses of people spooking the elk all over, and only being able to fling sticks at them sometimes it's just as satisfying to dream about shooting a bull elk on a late archery hunt. The hunt sure serves its purpose of keeping the elk away from the highway though. BTW, nice bull Rodz. They don't get any bigger than that down there.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow really nice bull! Congrats


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

"It's a tough hunt even on private property...between crunchy snow, the masses of people spooking the elk all over, and only being able to fling sticks at them sometimes it's just as satisfying to dream about shooting a bull elk on a late archery hunt. The hunt sure serves its purpose of keeping the elk away from the highway though."

Sounds exactly like the Wasatch Front Extended. lol


----------

